# Provincial election in Quebec : october 2022



## Noctosphere (Jun 15, 2022)

Hello,

This year is an election year in Quebec
I'd like to know who you'd vote for 

Here's a brieve descriptive of some party :

Plq, they are federalist, pro immigration, very liked by most immigrant. They are very much a traditionnalist party

Pq, independantist, they want to separate the Province from the rest of the canada
They are mid-leftist

Caq, nationalist, one of their main goal is toward economy and education. They also want to reduce the amount of immigrants Quebec will welcome every year but take better care of them
They are mid-rightist

Qs, independantist, they want a Quebec where most of services will be free, aka paid with out taxes. This would includes electricity, public transport and internet
They are leftist

Pcq, federalist, i don't know much about them except they are "anti-conformist".
They are rightist


----------

